

Ask HN: How is karma calculated? - marcofiset

Hi everyone, I was just wondering how karma is calcutated here at HN.<p>I was sitting at -42 karma, over a dumb comment I made that was heavily downvoted. I posted a link today, that has not been upvoted at the time of this writing, and I&#x27;m now back at 1 karma.<p>How did this happen? How is karma calculated?
======
dang
We implemented a moderation feature code-named "redemption" that puts a user's
karma back at 1 when it got blasted by downvotes over something venial and
they are clearly a good user otherwise.

We did this to try to compensate for some bad side-effects of the change we
made earlier this year to count more downvotes than we used to. That was
necessary and it worked, but like a lot of medicines, was not completely
benign.

Our intention is for both of these things (the medicine and the compensating
mechanism) to be temporary.

~~~
marcofiset
Thank you, that makes a lot of sense!

